# More New Friend Follow Up *Sex*



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Spent a few days with my new friend last week while my ex wife had the kids. The sex was awesome and we really enjoy each others company :smthumbup:

Original thread
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/45470-new-friend-follow-up.html

Divorce is not the end, your life will go on


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

whens the baby due? Just kidding lol.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

Too funny Shoo  At our ages I'm not too worried but we used protection anyways. Sure felt good to be close to a woman I like


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babyowlsrcute (May 12, 2012)

Great to hear, this sounds so happpy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

